Internet Archive’s Wayback Machine starts adding warning labels to its archives - sanqui
======
salawat
Link: [https://reclaimthenet.org/internet-archive-wayback-
machine-w...](https://reclaimthenet.org/internet-archive-wayback-machine-
warnings/amp/)

